# Post your Spirit store impressions/experiences



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Spirit stores are now opening and I thought it might be of interest for folks to post their impressions of what they saw and their overall experience.
I stopped by ours yesterday. Most of the displays were up and working. They had almost the full range of new animatronics. Didn't see the buzz saw guy. The walking dead zombie girl was making her rounds and while it's a cool looking prop, it would be better as a static one, IMO. They had the three werewolves in one display. I wasn't at all impressed. The wicked witch prop was nice looking. The Reagan Exorcist prop was already malfunctioning after only one week.
The swinging zombie girl ewas okay. Saw the lunging spider and lunging zombie. not too bad. Very poor selection of masks which has been a downward trend for Spirit the past several years. Tons of costumes. I spent some time looking at the lighting options and I'll say that the small plug in led fixtures are very nice. They had a blue one aimed at a suspended prop a good 15 feet above the light, and even in a brightly lit store, it was giving off nice blue visible light. They have a lot of the same stuff they've had for the past few years, but some new latex props. The latex hanging pumpkin heads are pretty neat but try to use a coupon as $30.00 seems steep.
Check out the monster baby puppets. These are just fun and I may pull the trigger on one just for one of the gals at our entrance to be holding when the TOTs come through.
The zombie baby display was huge but frankly, these are just over-done and have seen their best days. The sculpts/paint jobs on some of them are just crap. They still have a lot more stuff coming in. I know the manager from the past several years. Updated my email to make sure I get a coupon here and there. Overall it was fun to kill an hour walking around. There are some things I'll go back for, but a lot of the higher end stuff is just meh. I'll be interested to hear what you guys think when you visit.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Ours hasn't opened yet but if it is anything like last year, 3/4's of the store was costumes. The remaining areas were for props and accessories. So I know what you mean jdubbya you can zip through the store pretty fast if your only looking animatronics. I also agree that the mask selection last year was pretty poor. 

But hoping for the better with this years store, although I think they are the same nation wide. I will keep you posted on what ours is like when it opens here.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Our Spirit stores aren't open yet, either. But, last year, I was super impressed with their customer service. Their products... not so much.

I bought the animated spider which worked great all night. 

And I bought the animated half man that groans & moans (don't recall it's real name). He lasted about 5 minutes. I absolutely loved that prop and after he died, I thought I could open him up and fix it.  After that failed, I took him back to the store and they tried with no luck. Thinking I was screwed outta $150., I contacted Spirit and they were super nice about it. They sent me a shipping label and I mailed groaning/ moaning man back to his original home.... sniff, sniff..

Again, the customer service was fantastic... at the store and online.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I look forward to the local store opening soon. Going to check on its progress this evening.

Last year I had purchased the Grave Digger animatronic. I was unhappy with the quality and it not working the way it should. I returned it to my local Spirit store and they refunded me. I didn't have to go through the time or effort of shipping it back.

I've always been satisfied with my experience with Spirit.

I ordered the Wicked Witch this year (my only big prop purchase) and I'm looking forward to receiving her! I'll edit or add another post for an evaluation.

*EDIT - I received my Wicked Witch and put her together. She is awesome! I had taken advantage of the $50 off $200 they sent in their email. My shipping was only $5.99! I posted pics and observations in the *2012 Halloween Purchases (Store Bought Items)* Thread. I'm happy!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Ours hasn't opened yet either. Usually as early as Labor day weekend.

When I first got into displaying a haunt around 2003 I bought some nice things the first few years. I must say that Halloween props have gotten much cheaper in respect to lower quality as the years have gone by. This includes all the stores I go to like Spirit and I-Party. I bought a few real nice gravestones at the beginning and haven't found anything as nice since. Spirit is still the nicest store around. Halloween Express is good but there hasn't been one around here for a few years.

I still like to shop around and see whats new. Mostly it's cheap crap. However, some of the cheap stuff can be made into some nicer props. That's been proven many times by the cleverness of HF members.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Unfortunately we don't have a Spirit store come to our town but we do have a Halloween Express show up each year. They don't open until the 1st of Sept. But from the sounds of it, it is pretty much like the Spirit store. The majority of it is slutty Halloween costumes lots of accessories and just a small smattering of props. Hoping that there will be more props this year since last year they sold out of a lot of the props.


----------



## halloweenfan5 (Aug 29, 2012)

I was actually the store manager of the Spirit Store in Niagara Falls this past season. It's a great company to work for but they push you so hard being only a seasonal business. They actually aren't opening our Niagara store this year, only the 5 in the Buffalo area. 

I have mixed feelings about their products. They ALL come from China and as has been said in almost every post above - are built like ****. I would process dozens of returns every week because stuff just falls apart. what a shame!!

I also wish they would get into the Startle Scare market more. They have a lot of cool creepy props - but until the Jumping Spider and Grave Jumper - they were missing out on props with a fast reaction after trigger. I wish they would make more of these - we literally couldn't keep the Jumping Spider in stock last year, and I had a will-call book 40 customers long of people that were waiting for us to call if we ever got more in (we never did). 

Looking forward to our Buffalo stores opening on Monday. Overall I will always love Spirit because they are the number 1 Halloween store. No one has as much as they do and you gotta love the displays. They make an insane profit off of each product with how high the mark-up is. I wish they would invest a little more of that into the quality of their products - but hey - if it breaks, then we have to go buy more. But what they don't realize is - WE WOULD BUY MORE ANYWAYS because we're all Halloween Addicts! hahaha. Great post chain - keep the reviews coming and let us know if anyone makes any purchases!


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Ours aren't open yet either. But I can browse the website. :jol: Like jdubbya, I may have to get me one of those monster baby puppets.

Its true, their animatronics are cheaply made but if they were put together better and stronger they would be equally more expensive. I usually just look around for ideas. But occasionally a good one comes along. Like the jumping spider... that was worth buying. I imagine the lunging zombie uses the same mechanics, so its probably pretty good also.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Ours sucks. I'm guessing they aren't quite set up yet. When I was walking through it, I was pointing out to my fiancee "I can make this... I can make this..." We found their electric chair - it sucks. Stay tuned for mine


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Not open yet. But its usually fantastic, with much array. I go with my step mother, its like heaven on earth for us Halloween freaks. d: But we dont usually go this early, but it seems each year, they set up earlier and earlier. fine by me!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

I got the jumping spider last year and it took a beating and still works great..had to go to 5 stores, just got lucky on the 5th!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I am very picky about what props I buy. If they look cheaply made, no matter how cool it looks, I will not buy it. They have got to start making the props better quality without the outrageous prices. I can make my own far superior props. If they want my money, they are going to have to earn it. I did buy the jumping spider and Demonica and both are holding up well so far. Even with Demonica I looked the prop over thoroughly and decided if it broke I could make it into something else and still be happy about buying it. As far as for this year I did buy all the new Pumpkin master books from them on line already and the new pumpkin tatoo patterns, I am very happy with these new patterns. They look great and have some cool stuff with the Ray Villifane inspired stuff. I hope to see much more. I am thinking of buying the pumpkin prop with goblin pop up, but again, will have to see it first to check how well it is made.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

A couple of things caught my eye, but I did not buy anything. If they come out with a good coupon I might.

The ghost that pushed it's face out was pretty cool. I also got a kick out of the urns that displayed a talking face when triggered.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

I absolutely love Spirit I worked there 3 years in a row as an assistant manager, my only complaint though is what people have already said alot of their props break super easily (as you can tell by my michael meyers who's arm clicks incessantly sp?) and it's frustrating when you're spending a good chunk of change on them. 

Also when we had "family day" coupons I gave one to a customer who always comes in and buys big props and my manager threw a fit because they weren't actually my family. We've got the coupons and i'm not going to let them go to waste and I especially love helping out fellow halloween nuts. 

Especially liked the day after halloween because we got our employee discount on top of the half off prices. Got some of my big animatronics for $45 that way 
so if you make good friends with any of the spirit employees they might be willing to help you out big time


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I always enjoy checking out Spirit stores. I just checked on the local store. It has a sign saying opening in September, but peeking through the window they have nothing setup yet inside, so I expect it will be at least a couple weeks before they open.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I work for spirit and while I like some stuff putting the animatronics together shows you how crappy they are made. Two of our jumping zombies didn't work. The spider is cool. However business side I hate it. Work your ass off then store opens and you get like 10 hours a week with the managers getting most. Stupid. Why hire more than 3 or 4 then?


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Ours has not opened yet. I will share a funny story about last year. The family and I went in at the start of October last year. My kids were 9,7,5, and 3. As we walked in one of the first animatronic things that we saw was Ghostface from the Scream series. I thought it looked cool so I pushed the button . It stabbed and moved the knife and said "Hello Sydney" in the movie voice, which I thought was cool until I turned around only to find my 7 year old daughter frozen in fear. My daughter's name is Sydney.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Here's a link to their 20% off coupon.

http://www.spirithalloween.com/images/spirit2012/StoreLocator_Coupon.pdf


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

If I had 500 dollars I'd buy the zombie girl for the swing and the AMC Walking Dead 5 foot tall zombie girl with pink bunny slippers that looks cool in the box. They wouldn't take her out to play though..


----------



## jackg (Aug 18, 2012)

*Mine is OPEN!*

My local Spirit Halloween is open now!!! 
Called the store... WELL let's say he wasn't that excited to work at Spirit...


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Found out where my local Spirit store is opening, but I don't think they are open as of yet. Still have boxes stacked up against the windows and have a really small sign on door that you have to use a magnifying glass to see any store hours. But will let you know when they have opened here in Salem, Oregon.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Dropped by the Spirit store today, they haven't quite finished setting everything up yet but have some new stuff. The Ghost Girl, the WW of the West from TWOO, both looked pretty good, and they must have about 50 of the Jumping Spiders. The price went up to $79.95, though, so use a coupon if you want to get one. I was told that they're supposed be getting a larger version of the Spider later this month. There was also a little tabletop version of the Spider for $25. Cute, but not for $25. Overall, not bad for opening day.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Night Watchman said:


> Ours has not opened yet. I will share a funny story about last year. The family and I went in at the start of October last year. My kids were 9,7,5, and 3. As we walked in one of the first animatronic things that we saw was Ghostface from the Scream series. I thought it looked cool so I pushed the button . It stabbed and moved the knife and said "Hello Sydney" in the movie voice, which I thought was cool until I turned around only to find my 7 year old daughter frozen in fear. My daughter's name is Sydney.


LOL. Would have loved to seen the look on her face.



Spookkid said:


> Here's a link to their 20% off coupon.
> 
> http://www.spirithalloween.com/images/spirit2012/StoreLocator_Coupon.pdf


Big thanks on the coupon Spookkid. I got a notice that they would have a 20% off total purchase today from Noon till 1pm (local time) on their website. Well I don't know whose local time they were talking about but I plinked around from 12:15 till 1 and couldn't find the promo code they promised. 

Oh well, at least this coupon will get me 1 item at 20% off. Probably pick up the LED black light spotlight.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The earliest one of the Spirit stores by us will be opening the 15th. So I have a week and a half to wait.


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

Ugh!! Not impressed at all!! 97% costumes, 3% props. Smallest store they have had in years. (Must be the economy, but to go from 2-3000 sq ft to MAYBE 800...) And my biggest surprise was not a fog machine in sight!  No fogger, no bubble fogger, no fog juice. And no room to even put them IF they had them. None of the big props that they have on their website. Just baby zombies. I usually go by to maybe get some inspiration, but today I left discouraged. I recognized the owner, so it looks like the same people running the store. I guess Spirit.com will get my business if I buy from Spirit. Really dissapointed!! I guess if I want it, I will be making it.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

well i must admit last year Spirit stated that a store would be 5 min away from my house! So we went to the store and it never opened! Now this year the same thing 10 min from my house ...so we went to look and the store is completely empty! No sign of even a spirit store coming in!


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

EverydayisHalloween311 said:


> I work for spirit and while I like some stuff putting the animatronics together shows you how crappy they are made. Two of our jumping zombies didn't work. The spider is cool. However business side I hate it. Work your ass off then store opens and you get like 10 hours a week with the managers getting most. Stupid. Why hire more than 3 or 4 then?


Definitely agree, although i guess I can't complain too much i was a manager every year i worked there, even then still working my butt off and trying to make sure the rest of the employees weren't just standing around slacking.

It's hard to find people to work part time jobs who are actually enthusiastic about it and care about their job unfortunately


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

CreeepyCathy said:


> ...I contacted Spirit and they were super nice about it. They sent me a shipping label and I mailed groaning/ moaning man back to his original home.... sniff, sniff..
> 
> Again, the customer service was fantastic... at the store and online.





Buzz said:


> I got a notice that they would have a 20% off total purchase today from Noon till 1pm (local time) on their website. Well I don't know whose local time they were talking about but I plinked around from 12:15 till 1 and couldn't find the promo code they promised.


I have to agree with CreepyCathy. Yesterday, about 1:15pm, I sent them an email out of frustration. And after waiting a couple of hours for a response, I gave up.

But late last night I check the email one more time and low and behold, there was a response from a representative at Spirit. He gave me the promo code and assured me it would still work as long as I placed my order before midnight.... bwaHahahahaha

Grabbed me a couple of LED spots, the skeleton baby puppet, and a Deady Bear for my son... don't worry, he's 20. And besides he asked me to order it for him. (says he'll pay me back)


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Cat_Bones said:


> Definitely agree, although i guess I can't complain too much i was a manager every year i worked there, even then still working my butt off and trying to make sure the rest of the employees weren't just standing around slacking.
> 
> It's hard to find people to work part time jobs who are actually enthusiastic about it and care about their job unfortunately


I dont know, I have applied there at least 12 times on the web sight. I have over 10 years of retail work, and NEVER got a call. I applied for Asst Mgr, and store asso. Fill out the app. and 5 min late it says position closed! I think I can do work at spirit. Its a shame because I need the work have been out of a job for almost a year. ( I know, this isnt the place but I am just venting) I think I am worth the min. wage they pay.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Has anyone seen the new large resin tombstones yet in person?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

BIGANT said:


> Has anyone seen the new large resin tombstones yet in person?


Our store didn't have them but they are getting new things in weekly so it pays to keep checking back.


----------



## Tai95 (Sep 4, 2012)

Funny I stumbled upon this thread. Spirit is the reason I found this forum. I went to the store last week and boy talk about unimpressed. The props just look so bad, I have seen so much higher quality stuff on this forum made out of plastic bags newspaper and spray foam. I do go there after Halloween to get the sale items though.

Also if you are shopping for lights/fog machines, check spencers first. They are both run by the same company and spencers is usually cheaper because it's not such an "impulse" buy. For example the Mini Hanging Flame Light 
$16.99 at spirit. 
http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/mini-hanging-flame-light/
$14.99 at spencers
http://www.spencersonline.com/product/mini-flame-light/


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Tai95 said:


> Funny I stumbled upon this thread. Spirit is the reason I found this forum. I went to the store last week and boy talk about unimpressed. The props just look so bad, I have seen so much higher quality stuff on this forum made out of plastic bags newspaper and spray foam. I do go there after Halloween to get the sale items though.
> 
> Also if you are shopping for lights/fog machines, check spencers first. They are both run by the same company and spencers is usually cheaper because it's not such an "impulse" buy. For example the Mini Hanging Flame Light
> $16.99 at spirit.
> ...


Thanks for sharing that Tai, It helps to comparison shop. Every dollar counts.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Found out where our Spirit store is opening, but do you think they're open? NOOOOOOO!
So who knows when?????


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I went back to ours yesterday with a couplr of the coupons, hoping to find something. I walked around for maybe half an hour and honestly just didn't see anything I had to have. Two of the animatronics were already malfunctioning. Crappy selection of masks. I know they are getting more stuff in so am sure to go back a few times but this year I'm just not feeling the enthusiasm. I think it's because we have everything we need, but I remember walking into Spirit stores years back and seeing a dozen things you wanted badly. Now it's kind of meh.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I agree with everyone. I visited twice already and nothing caught my eye. I won't be going back this year. My enthusiasm for the store has dwindled. Are you listening Spirit Halloween? The quality has gotten so poor there is nothing exciting about it. The demented baby figures have out lived their popularity. The gravestones are pitifull. I'd be embarrassed to sell them.


----------



## robb3369 (Mar 31, 2012)

Same thing here... Went in looked around but they have the same old stuff and half of the animatronics were already broken or malfunctioning.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Tai95 said:


> Also if you are shopping for lights/fog machines, check spencers first. They are both run by the same company and spencers is usually cheaper because it's not such an "impulse" buy.


Was at our local mall over the weekend. Stopped in Spencer's and they didn't have diddly. I mean zero, zilch, nada, nothing Halloween related. The store was full of T-shirts, drinking glasses, belts, and costume jewelry. Even the back of the store where they used to have all the cool lighting was virtually void of these things.

What is this world coming to? :zombie:


----------



## Radford (Aug 7, 2012)

I would say the last couple years the overall selection has become less impressive. The mask selection is disappointing. It's almost like the are a costume shop , not a Halloween store. I haven't vnetired in yet this year , but have plans to do so this weekend. I am also waiting for Halloween City to open up around here. They had a much bigger mask selection the last couple years. I like lots of others find myself going in the day or 2 after Halloween to snag the bargains for next year.....


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Waiting for one near us to open this weekend.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I stopped in. Not at all impressed with it this year. Not even any store atmosphere. No fog, no music, no lighting, the only display being those babies which don't interest me at all. Not even any of the animated figures set up. And as far as I could tell, all the same stuff as last year.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Vlad said:


> I stopped in. Not at all impressed with it this year. Not even any store atmosphere. No fog, no music, no lighting, the only display being those babies which don't interest me at all. Not even any of the animated figures set up. And as far as I could tell, all the same stuff as last year.


You mention an interesting point about the fog/music/lighting. In past years, they'd play Halloween related music, and have some neat lighting and a few fog machines going for effect. Ours does have a fogger near one prop but thats it. The whole experience is just "blah." My own thought is that they need to step back from the overpriced cheaply built animatronics and go back to some nice masks, latex props and affordable decor. Even focus on some nice led lighting systems or something that the home haunter can use and not break the bank. IMO Spirit has been on a downward trend over the past 4-5 years. Many other vendors are beating them in terms of the stuff offered and price. Halloween Asylum is a great example.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Lol, it's funny to read this thread. After stopping by Spirit, I was so UNimpressed I hadn't bothered to read this thread to see what y'all might be posting photos of. Blah pretty well states it. Normally there are so facades, animated props, etc. This place looked completely stocked with the most mundane of selections.


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

Glad Im not the only one. Spirit is lacking...well... spirit this year.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've often found that the Spirit stores near us, rush to open and have very little setup. They do eventually get all the animatronics setup. I'll have to see if the ones by us do anything for the atmosphere like music and fog. They may not use fog for fear of a customer having medical issues with the fog.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

MildAvaholic said:


> Spirit is lacking...well... spirit this year.


:jol:You took the words right out of my mouth!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

On a more charitable note, I would put money on the likelihood that most people who go to a Spirit store are not like the folks who inhabit this forum. They aren't prop builders and possibly not even major decorators. They're at the store to find costumes, masks, and maybe even a little makeup for their kids, or themselves if they're going to a Halloween party. They may decide to pick up a tombstone for the yard or a fog machine, and they aren't as critical about or have the same eye for quality as those here who have built amazing props.

The best thing about the Halloween stores is that they serve a very useful role in keeping interest in the holiday alive and kicking. Think of this, too - the person who picks up that first tombstone at a Spirit store may also pick up the seed of interest that leads them to this forum. Most of us started with store-bought props and later found the way to making something even better and definitely more original.

I enjoy going to the stores whether we find anything we want to buy or not because it's part of the holiday ritual that makes us feel like Halloween, just like seeing lighted houses in December makes us feel like Christmas. And if it makes regular folks feel like Halloween as well, that's all for the good


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

Has anyone seen fog juice? I see it listed on their website in stock and ready to ship, but I didn't see it in store. I may have to go back and see if they didn't have it out yet.


----------



## Tai95 (Sep 4, 2012)

MildAvaholic said:


> Has anyone seen fog juice? I see it listed on their website in stock and ready to ship, but I didn't see it in store. I may have to go back and see if they didn't have it out yet.


I have seen the small bottles at spirit. Party city on the other hand had a huge stack of gallons they were putting out.


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

The problem seems to be that despite their blah look, the box store competition is weak. The Party City attempt is cramped and spendy. There is another co. in town, but it looks wee in comparison. Am a but ashamed to admit I saw a few fun things at the Albertsons that could come in handy for some DIY fun... and is already on sale.


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

Tai95 said:


> I have seen the small bottles at spirit. Party city on the other hand had a huge stack of gallons they were putting out.


Found it!! On the back side of a wall by an "Employees Only" sign. Had to ask or I would have NEVER walked back there. Then drove across the street to Halloween Bootique where it was in the front window for $2.00 cheaper....


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Well our Spirit store finally opened today. Walked inside, they were still building and setting up props. Costumes covered most of the store and the larger props and creatures were set up in the middle. Lot of open spaces and not a lot of anything really new. Although all the employees seemed to think that they had a lot of really new stuff. 

About the only thing new was the prices, they seemed to have gotten higher over last year. No coffins in sight, said they probably won't get any this year. They were only taking cash at the time, that their credit card machine wasn't working. You would think that if your going to open a store that everything that your wanting to sell should be up and running so people can see it demonstrated. So will go back in a week from now and see if anything is different.


----------



## FredKrueger (Apr 12, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> On a more charitable note, I would put money on the likelihood that most people who go to a Spirit store are not like the folks who inhabit this forum. They aren't prop builders and possibly not even major decorators. They're at the store to find costumes, masks, and maybe even a little makeup for their kids, or themselves if they're going to a Halloween party. They may decide to pick up a tombstone for the yard or a fog machine, and they aren't as critical about or have the same eye for quality as those here who have built amazing props.
> 
> The best thing about the Halloween stores is that they serve a very useful role in keeping interest in the holiday alive and kicking. Think of this, too - the person who picks up that first tombstone at a Spirit store may also pick up the seed of interest that leads them to this forum. Most of us started with store-bought props and later found the way to making something even better and definitely more original.
> 
> I enjoy going to the stores whether we find anything we want to buy or not because it's part of the holiday ritual that makes us feel like Halloween, just like seeing lighted houses in December makes us feel like Christmas. And if it makes regular folks feel like Halloween as well, that's all for the good


Well said Roxy, and very true!:jol:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> On a more charitable note, I would put money on the likelihood that most people who go to a Spirit store are not like the folks who inhabit this forum. They aren't prop builders and possibly not even major decorators. They're at the store to find costumes, masks, and maybe even a little makeup for their kids, or themselves if they're going to a Halloween party. They may decide to pick up a tombstone for the yard or a fog machine, and they aren't as critical about or have the same eye for quality as those here who have built amazing props.
> 
> The best thing about the Halloween stores is that they serve a very useful role in keeping interest in the holiday alive and kicking. Think of this, too - the person who picks up that first tombstone at a Spirit store may also pick up the seed of interest that leads them to this forum. Most of us started with store-bought props and later found the way to making something even better and definitely more original.
> 
> I enjoy going to the stores whether we find anything we want to buy or not because it's part of the holiday ritual that makes us feel like Halloween, just like seeing lighted houses in December makes us feel like Christmas. And if it makes regular folks feel like Halloween as well, that's all for the good


You can't argue with this, and I've said it myself. I can remember when we were first building our haunt and collecting stuff to display. Walking into Spirit was akin to visiting London and going to Herrods. They seemed to have everything. Spirit appeals to the wide range of Halloween enthusiasts, and I think a lot of new home haunters get a bang out of their stuff. I still like going in and looking around but it just seems that over the past few years the wow factor has diminished a lot. They definitely have costumes and accessories. The mask selection just sucks, and it used to be top notch. A lot of the animatronics are over priced for the quality. The have some decent small props. Even the tombstone selection is terrible compared to what they used to have. I think it's these comparisons to what the store used to be like that sway my own opinion of them as a franchise. I think it's also because I am now at a point where I have everything I need and nothing they carry is a must have for me, or I have learned to build my own stuff (albeit basic). Spirit definitely fills a niche and as you said, it's part of the Halloween ritual, and likely always will be. What was truly disappointing for me this year was going there with my 15 y.o son, who loves Halloween, and after walking around for 20 minutes, he said " they don't have anything good this year."


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I guess it's time for me to chime in.

This was the first year that a Spirit store opened at the old mall that's in its deathrows..luckily it's also the closest Hobby Lobby store. Anyway, it opened few days ago. I was curious, but hoped for better then I got. The majority of everything was costumes and the really cute guy that came up to talk to me. Really, not very impressed. the demeted baby werewolf was cute and I thought about buying it, till I saw they wanted 30 bucks for it. But other then that. nothing really impressed me that much. I really hoped to see the Zombie girl on the swing going but was told that they wouldn't have it set up. 

They had the section of slutty costumes and even had the section with lingerie set up. Really not interested in that. None of it will ever fit me...so why should I care anyway? 

The only thing I would really be interested in was the latex bats. And even those were overpriced and i came to the conclusion that I could probably make half of the stuff there for cheaper and better then they could. 

The jumping spider was the only prop I was really drawn too. And the funny thing is, that even though I'd seen it before, and i knew it would jump out at me, it still startled me. LOL

Okay, the last thing is, that though I wasn't thrilled to tears with the products, I did get the chance to mess with a couple's minds. They were looking at the latex bat and were walking off and I decided to strike up a convo with them regarding it. They gave me a weird look when I started talking about adopting it and then I started baby talk with the prop and they walked away really quick. OMG it was so much fun!


----------



## jackg (Aug 18, 2012)

*NOW OPEN! might go AGAIN tonight!!!!*

Hi guys, 
Mine in Southern California is open... 
Might go AGAIN tonight! (Went last week!)


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

The store near us just opened in Phillipsburg NJ. First time for that area. They were fairly well stocked with quite an assortment of animatronica including an electricution chair. Wasn't bad, but I could tell the mechs were all cheap. I saw several very cool masks. But my overall experiance was this....

I went to walgreens earlier looking for thier skellys for $30. They hadn't arrived yet so I checked a few other items out. I purchased thier Medusa prop bust. It was $19.99 and was pretty cool. I picked up a few 4.99 skulls too.
I went to spirit later that day and saw the same Medusa in the same box... Everything Identical.. and they wanted $39.99 WHOLLY TOLEDO!!! Double!! They wanted almost double for thier skelly that were.... Yes, Identical to the walgreens ones. Sooo....that's my experiance. VERY Expensive!

I had the jumping spider in my hands for most of theexperiance. I put it back after I had that cash shock. I will probably go back and get it though. It really is a cool and very usable prop in my haunt. If it breaks I'll try to reverse engineer it. I have a feeling that it too is really worth 1/2 of the $80 they want for it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The two stores closest to us still aren't open.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> The two stores closest to us still aren't open.


I had called one of the local stores and they had said they were hoping to open last Friday. When we stopped by on Sunday, they still weren't open. They're loosing business. We've already pick up most of what we're looking for elsewhere.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Remember years ago when the whole back wall of the Spirit store was masks... from $5.99 to $150.... it was quite the selection...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Buzz said:


> Remember years ago when the whole back wall of the Spirit store was masks... from $5.99 to $150.... it was quite the selection...


I remember that well! The past few years they put out fewer and fewer masks, most of which are cheaply made and overpriced, and several are ones they have had for the past few years and are trying to unload.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I also remember how the mask selection much more impressive back years ago. I guess, what sells, is what is ordered for the next year. We can marvel at the wonderful masks or props, but if the high end ones don't sell, they don't restock them.


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

I remember about 7 maybe even 8-9 years ago when my husband and I went to spirit for the first time and it was more costumes/masks than anything else. We picked up a great Venom mask for 75% off don't remember what original price was unfortunately but that mask was top quality. Don't see anything close to it anymore.


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

well, no one buys masks anymore really. I do. But costumes mostly consist of makeup and leggings and wigs nowadays. I find masks to really make a costume. Plus, masks are cheaply made nowadays. I wouldnt wanna buy a mask for 20-30 bucks just for it to fall apart Halloween night. I dont buy masks from spirit. I buy them from like Death Studios. Top quality and hand made. all for a good price.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

I'm sure most have mentioned how the Spirit stores prices have gone up. Personally think its ridiculous myself. Although I loved seeing some Halloween stuff on display. My daughter already knew off what type of costume she wanted so we got her costume. She wants to make a unique mix of 2 or 3 different things, sorta like a a dark queen look. Anyway hubby TM, bought his mask and black cat while my 9 month old was sorta starring and wondering what was going on. I decided not to set off any major loud props. Don't want to traumatize my kid.....yet!


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

We were passing by a Spirit tonight and turned in "just to look" but they had just closed for the night. I told my wife that truthfully I don't even need to go in there because I don't really need anything, but I know once I'm in there I'll go crazy buying.
That said, I'm off tomorrow, it's right down the road and I can't resist going there....."just to look" 

And on top of that there's a Halloween City right across the street :googly:


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

LOL...zombastic you might want to keep your cards at home and bring minor cash with you....Just in case?!


----------



## Holcomb Haunter (Jul 15, 2010)

Sniff Sniff I 've never had the opportunity to even visit a Spirit store. We are 200 miles away from ANYTHING out here in rural southwest Kansas. I give thanks to my hf friend's for inspiration!
i


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

I went into Spirit today. I does not seems as good as last year. 
Even the mask selection was a lot smaller. I did notice the same skellies as Walgreens going for 50 bucks.
Nothing blew me away so I walked out empty handed.
I went across the street to Halloween City and it was cheaper but the selection was not 
as good as Spirit and had barely any mechanical props. I did buy a cheap zombie warning sign and a lifesize zombie wall poster. 
I see no need to go back to either one.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

My impression, for the last couple of years, was meh {shoulder shrug}. I'd rather look at stuff you guys make any way.


----------



## deadlyivy (Sep 10, 2012)

I use to love this store now with prices and there customer service I'm not so happy. And with some of the really cool things I would like to have they don't have.


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

Unless they are shooting for a late openings, so far i guess we are not getting a spirit store. They seamed allways busy last year.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The ones by me are open, but still only partially setup. I'll go back in a week or so.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Stopped in the Boise one yesterday. Mostly the same old stuff as before. I like to visit, but I usually don't buy anything from them.


----------



## Ms Poison (Aug 28, 2012)

I was not impressed with mine on Pines Blvd So FLo. Huge store but not alot in. Also I am kinda pissed. Never realized how over priced they are!. I will tell u what I bought then where i bought it from for much less. They had a skeleton in a bag ( not the bones) saw the exact same one at Walgreens $10 less the next day. Was thinking of getting the zombie fogger- Walmart has it for less and usually free shipping over $45. And I got the specter projector for $39.99 today at Lowes $60 something at Spirit. Even if you have a coupon for spirit to use online the shipping charge is ridiculous. I did order a lenticular picture with a coupon and they did not include an invoice. I am really not happy want to return and they will deduct an amount just like party city does. WTF? Point being check other places for the same item prob less money and maybe free shipping 

Also want to add that I am a freak this time of year at Halloween stores can't help myself but if I go to spirit again it will be to a diff one- I wish there were a Halloween sotre year round


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We picked up a Zombie Flamingo, and owl with light up eyes and a dead crow. We used coupons so we got good deals. There are a couple other thing (Roxy liked a 3ft animated reaper) we may go back for to see if they still have them at the end of season sales.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 has already commented on what we picked up at the two Spirit stores in our area, so I'm just going to add a non-buying comment. There were a number of kids in the first store we went to on Saturday night, setting off the animated props, trying on masks, and having a total blast. While I was watching the werewolves running, I felt someone tapping on my purse. When I turned, there was a young girl standing there. She pointed at the werewolves and said very solemnly "Those scared me".

We didn't know any of the kids in the store, but more than one came up to us to show a mask they were wearing or point out an animated prop that they thought we really needed to see. I found it totally entertaining - nothing gets you in the mood for Halloween better than seeing a bunch of happy kids enjoying what the holiday has to offer.


----------



## Uncle Fred (Aug 27, 2007)

I guess the big item is the animatronic figures. At least they are using them to bring in the real people. Their mask selection is deadly dull, however.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

This year was the first year that a Spirit store opened here in Quebec, more specifically in Montreal, so you will understand my enthusiasm.

When crawling through the desert and someone throws you a cracker, well that's the best damn cracker you've ever had! Same goes here...

The store was huge and full up on stock, except the "Jumping Zombie" animatronic has there was only two left. I bought one of them and it's rocks! The sales people were helpful & enthusiastic (especially when I started talking shop with them).

The costume & mask selection seemed pretty expansive to me, but this is coming from a guy who's only Halloween alternatives are Walmart, Canadian Tire and the odd fly by night, here today gone tomorrow Halloween shop.

So I can't complain much because they are such a breath of foul air


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

craigfly06 said:


> I dont know, I have applied there at least 12 times on the web sight. I have over 10 years of retail work, and NEVER got a call. I applied for Asst Mgr, and store asso. Fill out the app. and 5 min late it says position closed! I think I can do work at spirit. Its a shame because I need the work have been out of a job for almost a year. ( I know, this isnt the place but I am just venting) I think I am worth the min. wage they pay.


My only tip craig would be to find out when the one by you opens and go in and speak with the store manager. I went in and they basically told me "oh you can fill out an app but we'll probably never even get to it" when i explained that I had experience in retail and had worked at spirit before they jumped and practically hired me on the spot. I think they get alot of teenagers looking for part time work and are more prone to hire peopel who actually know what they're doing.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

I haven't gotten into one yet this year (closest one is a half hour away) but from the website I got a tabletop and the larger version of the jumping spider. I brought the small one to my work and have been enjoying scaring the beejesus out of my coworkers, I can't wait until the larger one arrives I think I'll manage to get alot less work thrown my way with these guys guarding my cube. 

I'm considering buying the "deady bear" he's ridiculously creepy and twisted I might just wait to see if i can get it half off after halloween. The pestilence reaper caught my eye too might have to see if i can get him half off.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Anyone ever put fliers for their local haunter group in one of these stores? I'm going to try to do that. What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

JustJimAZ said:


> Anyone ever put fliers for their local haunter group in one of these stores? I'm going to try to do that. What's the worst that could happen?


I know when i worked there we allowed places to leave fliers on the counter and put them up in the windows. (especially the haunts that offered the employees discounts if they brought their id badge to prove they worked at spirit)


----------

